#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Things to do in Savvanakhet

## deathstardan

I will find myself in Laos on Thursday evening, namely Savvanakhet. I've only ever been to Vientienne....

Any info on clubs, girlfriend friendly hotels  :mid: , restaurants, transportation and the sort, truely appreciated....

TIA, DsD.

----------


## MeMock

That's an emergency?

I hope no one answers.

----------


## kingwilly

as far as I know there aint much of that sort of thing doesnt really happen outside vietnienne, aint that the beauty of laos ?

----------


## thehighlander959

Google the Hoong Thip Hotel in Savannakhet. I pulled a bird in the club there. 
The Mekong Hotel is cheap and cheerful 450 bht per night and she stayed all night.

Could try Laoder-Laoder Bar and Hotel for accommodation not sure if it is female friendly unless you pul one of their waittresses.

----------


## thehighlander959

^
Should read Lao-Laoder Bar and its right on the river on your way into Savannakhet from the Friendship Bridge.
Tel. PDR Laos 041-212270 or  email laolao_der[at]hotmail.com

----------


## reinvented

tuk tuks will sort that shit out for you

----------


## baldrick

if watterinja/diaw was still a member here , i am sure he could have sorted you   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

if you don't know what you are doing and you want fem company , invite a Thai chick with you and save yourself a possible large fcukup.

----------


## AntRobertson

> if watterinja/diaw was still a member here , i am sure he could have sorted you


He flounced so he could go to Haiti and spread the word of God to the heathens, show them the error of their godless ways so that they won't be smote again. 

 :Smile:

----------


## nedwalk

nothing like a good smoteing! clears the sluices it does

----------


## deathstardan

> That's an emergency?
> 
> I hope no one answers.


I'm going to Ubon on Friday. I was gonna drop you a PM and have a beer at your place but I guess that's a no then.....

OK, not an emergency of sorts...do apologize....

One of my greatest nights was in Vientienne, if I could get anywhere close it will be a great trip!

Thanks for replies...DsD.

----------


## MeMock

You are still more then welcome to drop in deathstardan but if my little comment is enough to keep you away then well I guess that is your loss then.

Why not enjoy Laos for what it is instead of seeking out what it generally is not? (This is what my comment was trying to say.)

----------


## deathstardan

> You are still more then welcome to drop in deathstardan but if my little comment is enough to keep you away then well I guess that is your loss then.
> 
> Why not enjoy Laos for what it is instead of seeking out what it generally is not? (This is what my comment was trying to say.)


Ok, it's back on..... :Smile: 

My mate lives in that apartment block that looks a bit Roman. He's picking me up 
on Friday so if you can tell me the name and address of your place, I will be more than happy to have a beer!

----------


## MeMock

Phadaeng mansion.

Leave the hotel and turn right. Go three blocks (you cannot go any further) and turn left. 200m down that road and it is on your left. If you get to the airforce base entrance then you have gone to far.

As we are generally only busy during the morning and early afternoon I usually head home early arfo so not sure If I will be there or not, but please don't let that stop you dropping in for a few cold ones and perhaps a pizza.

----------


## deathstardan

> Phadaeng mansion.
> 
> Leave the hotel and turn right. Go three blocks (you cannot go any further) and turn left. 200m down that road and it is on your left. If you get to the airforce base entrance then you have gone to far.
> 
> As we are generally only busy during the morning and early afternoon I usually head home early arfo so not sure If I will be there or not, but please don't let that stop you dropping in for a few cold ones and perhaps a pizza.


Ok.

Maybe I will miss you. ETA 7PM.

Remember to leave my name behind the counter for my TD discount card....

DsD....

----------


## MeMock

Oh yes for sure - mmmm let me see here....

Buy one beer for double the price and get one free!

Don't leave it too late mate as the shop is closed up tight at 8pm, so get down early before heading out on the town.

----------


## deathstardan

Here goes if anyone is interested.

( I didn't get to MeMock's place, I didn't arrive to well after eight.)

Getting to Laos.

I went on Wednesday evening with a bus from Mor Chit To Mukdahan. I used Transport Thai. Brand new Mercedes double-decker,  where the seats recline nearly horizontal. They provide a small amount of food and water, clean blankets and pillows. 

I left at 9pm and arrived the next day just after six am.

ºÃÔÉÑ· ¢¹Êè§ ¨Ó¡Ñ´ : www.transport.co.th

I slept nearly the whole way. 

Would recommend. B760

From Mukdahan to Friendship bridge 2.

Not much choice. Tuk-Tuk B100. They wanted B150 and wouldn't  go lower than B100. 15mins.

The Bridge opens at 7.30am for foreigners 6.30am for workers going in opposite directions. I arrived with an hour to spare, so a kindly Thai offered to take me in his beat-up minivan, full of screaming katoeys for B150, so I didn't have to wait. He dropped me directly at the consulate. About 30 mins in all.

Consulate opens at 9.30am and closes at 12. Re-opens at 1 closes at 3 (I think)

Being very early, I searched for a hotel. The two closest were the Mekhong and the Nangsoda ( Maybe not correct).....In all fairness, fucking shitholes!

B400...a disgrace. 

(I never checked the bathroom....Big mistake)

Checked in, went for a stroll.

Handed in my application, one shiny new Non-B, 3 months B2000. 30mins.

Here's the stingers....

They were giving me B20 to 5,000 kip.

I went back to the *hotel* Kao pad, B100. Everything was over-priced. I went to 3 restaurants in my time there and all of them were way over-priced.

Local shops, water stands, all wanted silly money. They just would not sell you anything for a decent price.

The Tuk-Tuks.

The cheapest again I got was one kilometre for B80. I was getting quotes of B300 for 5 Kilometres and they wouldn't move on the price. It's that or nothing and they know it.

I stayed at my * hotel* and got pissed. Beer Laos, 9,000 KIP. ( OK, that was good enough)

I met some great characters.

Frenchman.

Been in Laos 17 years. no visa, passport. Lives by guiding tourists for pocket change and sleeping on the *hotel floor*

Aussie.

Been there many years also. Seemed genuine enough and wasn't a blaggard.

Englishman.

EX-SAS, Paratrooper, special forces commando, power ranger who now works for the Laotion * Interior ministry*

The Laotion 

Barman. Cool guy, genuine. Spoke 5 languages.

The next day.

They will not let you collect your visa until 2pm, so be prepared for being bored.

Having collected my visa, another battle ensued, They wanted B100 to the border. (About 15 mins) That's fine until they said EACH and each Tuk-tuk holds 4-6 people. Yo do the math.

With most farangs outraged,  someone chipped in about the bus from the station that goes from Savankhet , across the bridge and on to Mukhdahan station. B45. Perfect! 

The look on the Lao guys face was priceless.

From station to station about an hour. 

(Both departure and arrival times included. I also forgot to mention, when entering Lao, even though I had my visa already from BKK, I still had to pay a fee of B40 for *Stamping* my passport. On exit and entry. Robbing cunts)

SPECIAL NOTE-

I have only been to Laos once before. Three years ago to Vientienne.

Until recently my opinion on Laos was a good one. I cannot speak for Vientienne now but maybe as you can tell, my experience was not a good one in Savanakhet.

I would HIGHLY suggest not to go to SavanaKhet on a visa run. Leave it for the very last resort.

Some people may disagree, that's their opinion. This is mine! I understand Laos is an exceptionally poor country but there is a limit to the greed. If you are on a budget for whatever reason, you can do better.

Mukdahan station.

4pm bus to Ubon Ratchatani. B135. Nothing special. Air-con and cola....Nice.

I left at 5pm (Late) And arrived at Ubon at 8pm. No taxis, haggled down to B100 with a young boy in a pick-up to my mates residence.

.....?????????ั่?.....: The Phadaeng Mansion

Absolutely fantastic place. B500. Well worth the money.

An evening in Ubon.....good night out. 

Same problem as Laos though. No taxis. At the mercy of Tuk-Tuk drivers.

B100 a ride. 1-2-3 kilometres.

Airport.

Saturday morning 9.30am Air asia to Bkk. B2,000. 10.30am. Swampy.

Straight upstairs to departures and got a metered taxi dropping off, back to Minburi .B120

Home. Shower. Food. Sex. Internet. Sleep.

Sorry no photos. They came out shit.

Once again, I understand I am a tourist in Laos and am fair game for a bit of extortion but in all the countries I have visited, I have never once  felt that I would never go back....

Cheers....DsD

 ::spin::  :UK:

----------


## JoeMoer

Seems to be a greedy bunch. Won't go there in a hurry.

----------


## Spin

> I went on Wednesday evening with a bus from Mor Chit To Mukdahan.


Would you happen to know if that bus stopped or went through Roi-et?

I see you said you were asleep most of the way so never mind if you don't know. It would save me a phone call to that company though :Smile:

----------


## deathstardan

> Originally Posted by deathstardan
> 
> I went on Wednesday evening with a bus from Mor Chit To Mukdahan.
> 
> 
> Would you happen to know if that bus stopped or went through Roi-et?
> 
> I see you said you were asleep most of the way so never mind if you don't know. It would save me a phone call to that company though


Don't know mate....sorry!

----------


## Spin

> Don't know mate....sorry!


Fair enough, and nice report.

----------

